# LinkedIn profile?



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

who the **** thought that it would be a good idea to make a social network for everything??

I see why having a Linkedin profile can be helpful for getting jobs, but for someone like me who has 0 connections, why would I want to show this in my job application? Literally everyone I know has 500+ connections. 

Does anyone here use linkedin? If so, has it helped you in any way? What are your thoughts about it?


* I posted this in the Students section rather than workplace because there are a lot of students applying to internships while in college


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

I had to make a LinkedIn for my computer science course. I checked some of my classmates' pages, and I cannot believe how far behind I am compared to everyone else. Some people have had like a dozen jobs, hundreds of hours of community service, and dozens of contacts by age 18. How in the f**k?

It's all about networking, though. I think LinkedIn is great for organizing contacts you might forget about. If anyone ever gives you their business card, even if it's something you're not interested in, look them up on LinkedIn and add them. I'm not so sure how well it looks to a potential employer, though.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

NoEgo said:


> I had to make a LinkedIn for my computer science course. I checked some of my classmates' pages, and I cannot believe how far behind I am compared to everyone else. Some people have had like a dozen jobs, hundreds of hours of community service, and dozens of contacts by age 18. How in the f**k?
> 
> It's all about networking, though. I think LinkedIn is great for organizing contacts you might forget about. If anyone ever gives you their business card, even if it's something you're not interested in, look them up on LinkedIn and add them. I'm not so sure how well it looks to a potential employer, though.


It's weird... No one ever told me to make a linkedin account, since no one ever talks about linkedin. But somehow it's becoming the standard for professional networking. It's just something I found out that we had to do after finding some of my friends on there.

But I understand why employers like using LinkedIn. It's because people can't lie about their achievements or experience because all of their friends and classmates would be able to see whatever they post.

But the flaw with linkedin is like with any other social network. People will just add literally anyone into their connections even rando just to get better chances at jobs.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

I actually kinda like LinkedIn


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

It makes people hiring feel better.


Everyone knows you're just student. But you have to play the game. You're expected to add filler. Projects you've worked on. Internships. Articles you've written. Endorsements. Recommendations. That kind of stuff.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i have 0 connections too - i made my account last month or something. i dont want to add past friends because it seems like im using them for connections (which i am lol). but this is pretty bad...no one is going to hire me when i have 0 connections.

i should have started it back when i was still talking to people



> This Thread is more than 350 days old. It is very likely that it does not need any further discussion and thus bumping it serves no purpose.
> If you still feel it is necessary to make a new reply, you can still do so though.


does anyone want to add me as a connection? lol


----------

